# November's poop.... O_O



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

My first and now only pij recently pooped on me, when I looked at it, it was very wet and green... I don't think that's good. I'll post pics asap! Any ideas as to hat might be his problem? His poops have been like this recently, so its not just a one time thing too...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link for symptoms..you can tell allot better than us what exactly is going on with your bird....and we would be just guessing anyway.. so here hope this helps.
http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

dont freak out, maybe he ate something, not because a bird poops greens once it means that s sick, could be weather also


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Do they look like the poops at this thread?
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/help-sick-baby-ringneck-53462.html


----------

